# Soil or sand substrate for Apisto and other dwarf cichlids need advise ASAP



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Gonna setup a apisto and other dwarf cichlid but i am Not sure if I should get black sand or soil for substrate. I gonna keep them in tap water. Ph 7.8 kh 6 gh 6.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I used Ada mixed with sand for apistos. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

matti2uude said:


> I used Ada mixed with sand for apistos.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Did you keep them in tap water?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

andy said:


> Did you keep them in tap water?


Yes

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

matti2uude said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Did you do anything to lower the ph and the hardness？


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

andy said:


> Did you do anything to lower the ph and the hardness？


Yes I used Ada Amazonia and Africana mixed with pool filter sand. And also lots of wood and almond leaves.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Just bought a 50 lbs bag of black sand from a member here. I got a plan in mind. If I put some ada soil with a filter bag in my canister filter do you guys think that will work for lower ph and hardness?


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

Eheim Torf pellets
thats what there for 
text me i might be able to bring u a box tonight just debating heading out again in this weather


----------

